# English language game in Frankfurt, Germany



## DemonKing (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi there,

I was wondering if there are any English language gamers in Frankfurt, Germany?

I'm interested in D&D plus board/card/online games.

Just add a reply if you're in the area.

Regards,

DK


----------



## magnakanus (May 24, 2005)

*D&D Frankfurt am Main*

Hi, I'm DMing a game in FFM, Grießheim. Still looking for players or an alternated DM. If you or anybody else who reads this is interesed then contact me at "aeron29m@hotmail.com". My group plays every other sunday. In the moment we are playing in German for lack of 100% english speaking members, but if we get one or two more good english speaking RPers we can start an English game.


----------

